# Gothic II Gilden wechsel



## Perseuz (29. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe vor ca. 1 Jahr Gothic NdR Gezockt habe mir im Netz einen Code für die 
Gildewahl gehollt sommti konnte man durch eingabe in die Konsole seine
Gilde wechsel finde die Codes aber nicht kann mir jemand Helfen ?


----------



## Rinderteufel (29. August 2005)

Und das soll bugfrei funktionieren? Und was soll das bringen? 
Ich hab Gothic immer gern mit allen Gilden gespielt, weil's doch schon ein paar Unterschiede gab.


----------



## HerdyGerdy (29. August 2005)

Rinderteufel am 29.08.2005 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das soll bugfrei funktionieren? Und was soll das bringen?
> Ich hab Gothic immer gern mit allen Gilden gespielt, weil's doch schon ein paar Unterschiede gab.



ja ich denke dass er sich für eine gilde entschieden hat und doch lieber mit einer anderen spielen will von daher würde es schon was für ihn bringen wenn er nicht einen früheren spielstand laden will. 
  meine logik   


mfg
Herdy


----------



## Perseuz (29. August 2005)

naja eigentlich meinte ich gothic2 ich will einfach mal die gilde wechseln bin paladin aber als magier würde ich auch gern mal ein wenig rumlaufen und nicht alles seit dem 1 kapitel wiederholen


----------



## Dumbi (29. August 2005)

Cheats von dlh.net:

_Wenn ihr bei Gothic 2 der Meinung seid, ihr müsstet die Gilde wechseln oder ihr
habt euch der Falschen angeschlossen, dann habe ich jetzt einen Trick für euch:

Ihr müsst im Spiel in den Marvin Mode gehen (Charakterbildschirm und dann MARVIN
eingeben) und dann drückt ihr [F2] und gebt

edit abilities

ein dann, guild und dann eine der Zahlen einsetzten:


0 = gildenlos
1 = Paladin
2 = Miliz
3 = Bürger
4 = Magier
5 = Novize
6 = Drachenjäger
7 = Söldner
8 = Bauer
9 = Bandit
10 = Sträfling
11 = Suchender
12 = Landbewohner
13 = Pirat
14 = Wassermagier
_

http://dlh.net/chtdb/chtview.php?lang=ger&typ=Cheats&sys=pc∩=&search=&match=&layout=&disp=g27095&page=2


----------



## Perseuz (29. August 2005)

goil Danke !!!


----------



## Rinderteufel (29. August 2005)

Perseuz am 29.08.2005 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> naja eigentlich meinte ich gothic2 ich will einfach mal die gilde wechseln bin paladin aber als magier würde ich auch gern mal ein wenig rumlaufen und nicht alles seit dem 1 kapitel wiederholen



Ich hab genau dafür immer einen Spielstand von vor der Gildenwahl aufgehoben. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir bei Gothic auch nicht vorstellen, dass das so reibungslos läuft. 
Und außerdem fehlen doch dann die ganzen Quests vom Anfang, die man nur als Magier kriegt, oder?


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (29. August 2005)

Dumbi am 29.08.2005 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Cheats von dlh.net:
> 
> _Wenn ihr bei Gothic 2 der Meinung seid, ihr müsstet die Gilde wechseln oder ihr
> habt euch der Falschen angeschlossen, dann habe ich jetzt einen Trick für euch:
> ...




is das eine 9live Quiz-Frage?
Welche von den 15 gilden sind in G2 auch sinnvoll?

ich tipp mal auf 0-7, wobei ich mir bei 3 nicht sicher bin 

Gruss


----------



## Homerclon (30. August 2005)

Perseuz am 29.08.2005 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> goil Danke !!!


sei vorsichtig mit dem Cheat, der funktioniert nicht richtig.

aber mit "inser ch" oder "insert sh" sollte es ohne probleme gehen.(weis nicht mehr welcher von beiden. :/ )
ch = Charakter Helper
sh = Story Helper

Wenn du nur das 1. Kapitel überspringen willst(was ich nicht wirklich versteh, Kapitel 1 ist mit eines der besten Kapitel) schau mal da:
http://home.arcor.de/nachti011/


----------

